# SC-NC Joint Beekeepers meeting



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

http://forum.beemaster.com/index.ph...=2581.0;sesc=2688503b6c49c2e4dded079e1ef17253 SC and NC have a joint beekeepers meeting in Rock Hill SC March 6-7. Advance registration is by Feb 17. After Feb 17 a $15 late fee is applied.

Tentative Speakers will include:

David Tarpy NC State
Mike Hood Clemson University
Jerry Hayes Florida State Apiarist
Kim Flottom Editor of Bee Culture
Bart Smith Beltsville LAb

And others.

Anyone else plan on attending?


----------



## Ski (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey sc-bee,
Thanks for the reminder. I am planning on getting a hotel for a night. I think I missed the rate reduction on the hotels already. Thanks for posting.


----------



## REDTRACTOR1 (Dec 10, 2003)

*S.C-N.C Beekeepers Meeting*

I am going allready register and have my room allready. Should be a good meeting. see yall there.
Dwight


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

Hey Dwight,

I missed it when Lakelands made a visit. I was still on crutches. Getting around a little better now. I hope to see you this trip and meet a few minutes, as I'm sure LC does also.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Maxant will be there with a few machines :thumbsup:


----------



## REDTRACTOR1 (Dec 10, 2003)

*S.C-N.C Beekeepers Meeting*

SC bee,
I hope to see both of you there. Are you gonna be there for both days? I will be there with a friend of mine (Doctor that put in my new knee 4 years ago). Maybe we can sit down and talk awhile.
Thanks Dwight


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

Going up Fri. Staying @ Day's Inn --- with a few of the Midstate guys. See you there.


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Monday will be the last day I can take orders down to the show. Now is the time to save on shipping!


----------



## MAXANT (Sep 13, 2008)

Was a great show, and nice to meet some of the board members here! :thumbsup:


----------

